# Alutech Fanes: 10 Points!



## AlutechCycles (14. März 2012)

Das FREERIDE Magazin hat in der ersten Ausgabe 2012 Enduro-Bikes getestet. Die Alutech Fanes Enduro konnte dabei nicht nur die Maximalpunktzahl von 10 Punkten, sondern auch gleich den FREERIDE TIPP abräumen, wir freuen uns über ein weiteres, hervorragendes Testergebnis für die Fanes Enduro!

Wir haben uns daher überlegt, dass wir dieses Bike serienmäßig in dieser Test-Konfiguration anbieten werden, wer darüber mehr wissen möchte darf hier klicken.



​
Dann noch ein Hinweis zum Sitzwinkel, da es hier im Forum auch bereits angesprochen wurde: Der Sitzwinkel beträgt 74° und nicht wie es in der Freeride angegeben wurde 72°. Wir haben das auch noch mal direkt an dem getesteten Bike nachgemessen (die Schnüre sind zur Verdeutlichung).


​


----------



## imun (15. März 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (19. April 2012)

Ich bin ja bereits versorgt, aber dennoch der Hinweis: Der Link ist kaputt 
Vermutlich ist der hier gemeint:
http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-Enduro-30-Komplettbike-v2-F-XO


----------



## xXHaudegenXx (11. Mai 2012)

GZ!Hoffe ich komm bald in den Genuss!


----------



## Datenwurm (11. Mai 2012)

Warum heißt es eigentlich DIE Fanes? Und nicht das Fanes?


----------



## Holstenpils1 (11. Mai 2012)

Datenwurm schrieb:


> Warum heißt es eigentlich DIE Fanes? Und nicht das Fanes?



ich denke Die Fanes Alm in den Dolos ist der Namensgeber-ist dort genauso schön wie das Bike
denk ich mal-oder so


----------



## Moonboot42 (11. Mai 2012)

Ganz einfach: weil der Papa das so sagt!


"die Fanes Gruppe" das sollen mehrere Rahmen der Bauart werden.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7687557&postcount=131



> also die fanes gruppe wird weiter wachsen. seit gespannt.


----------



## Holstenpils1 (11. Mai 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: weil der Papa das so sagt!
> 
> 
> "die Fanes Gruppe" das sollen mehrere Rahmen der Bauart werden.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7687557&postcount=131



sag ich doch............oder so

versuch war es wert


----------

